
Does Venture Capital Put a Timeline on Your Startup and Limit Flexibility - rmason
https://medium.com/humble-ventures/does-venture-capital-put-a-timeline-on-your-startup-and-limit-flexibility-9535d0442e50
======
adm96
Only if you get the wrong firm. My startup got funding from angel investors on
very favorable terms, and my friends with VC funding wish they had gone the
same route. It seems like VC funding is great when you're ready to grow right
away, but definitely limits your options.

